# Slingshot Of The Month - Apr 2012 - The Winners



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow what a month!

With 132 votes, this has been out biggest turnout yet.

Anyhow, time to announce the winners!

*In first place by a BIG margin, we have Torsten and his 'Ebony and Masur Birch'*

*







*

*We have a tie for second place with Bob Fionda's 'Roots' and Sling Jim's 'Hammer Hunter'*

*







*

*







*

*In third place we have everyones favourite Texan, Tex Shooter with his 'Bazooka Star'*

*







*


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well done everybody and a big thank you to those members who took the time to vote.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to all those who voted









Oops, I forgot to say congratulations to all the winners, well done to you all!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats Guys!
All nominations were winners


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you for voting and congrats to Torsten Jim and Tex. Congrats to all nominated. Bob


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

congrats all


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hi Masters

Congratulations to all.

A big hug ....... Alf


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats all you talented ss masters! Good month again!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats all the winners!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,

I`m really happy!

A big THANK YOU for all the votes - then to all the guys who voted for my slingshot - and, of course, for the nomination!!!
And congrats to Bob, Sling Jim and Tex!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

congratulations to all and especially the winners.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Congratulations Torsten, Jim, Bob and Tex

Muy chingonas las ganadoras!


----------

